

Show HN: what do you think of our coming soon splash page? - playhard
http://www.luttie.com
We are trying to crowd source video playlists.
Why i started working on it?
We think video discovery is and will be a problem.We could solve this by crowd sourcing video playlists. Each playlist can be followed and when new videos are added, it appears in your stream.<p>What do you guys think??
======
jentulman
Not keen myself, I think you'd be better off losing all the fades and having
all the text visible all the time and nicely typeset.

The animation obviously can't go much faster if it's going to remain readable,
but it feels like it takes too long to find out what it's about, and I had to
hit refresh to remind myself what it started with by the time it got to the
end. Mind you I was a bit caught up in wondering why the font looked so jaggy,
seems that, in Chrome on OS X at least, opensans is rendering very jaggy.

Overall it feels a bit like you got caught up in the whizzy jquery and the
overall page suffers for it. A nicely set static layout would probably serve
you better.

~~~
tylerwl
I agree. playhard, your logo and color scheme look good. But keep in mind that
if someone opens your link in a background tab and then looks at it a few
minutes later, all they're going to see is:

Coming soon...

Are you ready to Luttie?

Since that person is going to have no idea what they stand to gain from
choosing to Luttie, they're probably going to leave instead of submitting
their email.

